
Show HN: tsaug – Open-source package for time series and audio data augmentation - tailaiw
https://github.com/arundo/tsaug
======
tailaiw
We just released v0.2 of tsaug, an open-source Python package for data
augmentation of time series and audio sequences.

Data augmentation is a common technique applied in deep learning. Augmentation
of image data for computer vision models has been a mature and standard
process, and several open-source packages (e.g. imgaug) are popular choices.
However, open-source libraries for data augmentation of time series (including
audio sequences) are rare.

In tsaug, we developed several common augmenters of time series and audio
sequences as well as pipelines that may connect augmenter instances. More
importantly, tsaug is an expandable platform where new augmenters might be
developed following a unified API.

Issues and PR are welcomed, as well as stars and forks!

An example of time series: [https://arundo-tsaug.readthedocs-
hosted.com/en/stable/quicks...](https://arundo-tsaug.readthedocs-
hosted.com/en/stable/quickstart.html#augment-a-batch-of-multivariate-time-
series)

An example of audio sequences: [https://arundo-tsaug.readthedocs-
hosted.com/en/stable/quicks...](https://arundo-tsaug.readthedocs-
hosted.com/en/stable/quickstart.html#augment-a-2-channel-audio-sequence)

